# Chesapeake Bay Retriever



## Bryan3204 (Aug 24, 2012)

My parents got a 15 month old, trained chessy from Texas about a month ago, mind you they are in their 70’s. Within the last week or so, she has turned into a very anxious dog. Just yesterday, they were told from the breeder that some of her littermates have been put down for aggressiveness, which she has not shown, besides their typical " I am a chessy" . She is a great retriever and very high strung, just like the chessy’s we have had in the past. They wanted a chessy like their old ones that are both a indoor and hunter. I think this is more of a "hunter" than an indoor dog. They have come to the conclusion that this dog might not be for them. I wanted to reach out and get some feelers if there is anyone that might be willing to take her off of their hands. As much as they want her, she might not be for them. I am hoping they change their mind, but at their age, I feel its best they give her away. I want her to go to a home of a duck hunter and someone who has land to let her run. The decision is not 100% yet, I just want to be able to let them know that she has a possible home and does not have to be put down. Thank you.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

If not on here, definitely poke around the local chessie rescue. There have been enough guys on here in the past year or so posting threads asking about rescuing a chessie where I'd imagine, at least with a bit of patience, that it shouldn't be too hard to find her a home. 

I'm curious how much exercise she's getting living with folks in their 70s. I know plenty of folks that age that are out and about enough, but I still wonder what they are doing to get her exercised enough to work out all the willies and puppy energy (which remains in breeds like that up until around 2 or 3, as I'm sure you know).


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, also consider throwing up a post on the local HRC's facebook page. I think all of the HRC clubs in the lower part of the LP have facebook pages (St. Clair Flats, Michigan, Central Mich, Great Lakes, Southern Mich, Kalamazoo Valley, etc).


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's not lack of exercise that makes a litter overly aggressive.
Maybe someone will rescue it. I won't.
And that's a shame, because because I hunt almost very day. And I need a retriever pronto.

Dogs from aggressive lines don't work for me.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Gamekeeper said:


> It's not lack of exercise that makes a litter overly aggressive.
> Maybe someone will rescue it. I won't.
> And that's a shame, because because I hunt almost very day. And I need a retriever pronto.
> 
> Dogs from aggressive lines don't work for me.


I think he said it was acting anxious, but he also said some of the litter mates had been put down because of aggressiveness. At 15 months, I'd say that is pretty alarming, especially if more than one had been put down, and it's fair to conclude aggressiveness may have been inherited. Not surprising with chessies, some are great, but aggressiveness lurks in enough of their lines where I'd be careful buying one. In any event, I'd hope this dog is given a chance with somebody.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Not alarming at all, do some research on the breed and it will make sense


----------



## Bryan3204 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> I think he said it was acting anxious, but he also said some of the litter mates had been put down because of aggressiveness. At 15 months, I'd say that is pretty alarming, especially if more than one had been put down, and it's fair to conclude aggressiveness may have been inherited. Not surprising with chessies, some are great, but aggressiveness lurks in enough of their lines where I'd be careful buying one. In any event, I'd hope this dog is given a chance with somebody.


It's around my 8 year old daughter and it has never acted aggressive towards her. Even when she is playing with her.


DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Not alarming at all, do some research on the breed and it will make sense


this is our 3rd chessy. Nothing wrong with the breed. Just looking for a good home for it.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Good luck with the rehoming. I'd do the neighbor kid a favor and be calling Texas.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Not alarming at all, do some research on the breed and it will make sense


I think the breed is often misunderstood.

If I was in the market for a chessie rescue I wouldn't make any conclusions until seeing the actual dog.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Sometimes if you hear a duck quacking it's a duck.
50+ years of hearing ducks quacking, I've yet to find one that was a flamingo.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck! They can be good dogs.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Bryan3204 said:


> My parents got a 15 month old, trained chessy from Texas about a month ago, mind you they are in their 70’s. Within the last week or so, she has turned into a very anxious dog. Just yesterday, they were told from the breeder that some of her littermates have been put down for aggressiveness, which she has not shown, besides their typical " I am a chessy" . She is a great retriever and very high strung, just like the chessy’s we have had in the past. They wanted a chessy like their old ones that are both a indoor and hunter. I think this is more of a "hunter" than an indoor dog. They have come to the conclusion that this dog might not be for them. I wanted to reach out and get some feelers if there is anyone that might be willing to take her off of their hands. As much as they want her, she might not be for them. I am hoping they change their mind, but at their age, I feel its best they give her away. I want her to go to a home of a duck hunter and someone who has land to let her run. The decision is not 100% yet, I just want to be able to let them know that she has a possible home and does not have to be put down. Thank you.


I was curious as where you're at with the dog. I hope your parents can make the best decision for them and the dog.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> Sometimes if you hear a duck quacking it's a duck.
> 50+ years of hearing ducks quacking, I've yet to find one that was a flamingo.


moronic posts. thanks for contributing here, dunno how we would get along without it.

bryan, if you need rescue options pm me. i have had chessies all my life, my current rescue chessie was "not a good" dog they said...8 years later and about 2000 retrieves....best dog i've had. A lot of times they just need the right owner.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Kid, whatever your experience has been with your dog has nothing to do with OP's parent's dog.

People are responsible for the behavior of their dogs toward the public.

Breeder already told them the litter has had problems. 
The elderly couple has already decided whatever they are seeing, they don't want.

Ain't a yard big enough to solve that one, even if people wish it so.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

My chess is near her end. Id love another if i didnt have 2 already. I like rescues if they fit. 

I think much of the chess personality is misunderstood, but not a good choice for anybody who wants a hunting dog. I love having a chess.
No unwelcomed people in my home, boat,truck, property, etc.
Stupid stubborn brown dog of mine tolerates my kids pulling her ears, but would tear the arm off a stranger messing with my kids. I like that trait. Dog reminds me of myself.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> Kid, whatever your experience has been with your dog has nothing to do with OP's parent's dog.
> 
> People are responsible for the behavior of their dogs toward the public.
> 
> ...


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> moronic posts. thanks for contributing here, dunno how we would get along without it.
> 
> bryan, if you need rescue options pm me. i have had chessies all my life, my current rescue chessie was "not a good" dog they said...8 years later and about 2000 retrieves....best dog i've had. A lot of times they just need the right owner.


He seems good for those kind of posts on here. Surely not helping the cause at all. I love my lab, but I hope you find a home for the pup! I don't ever want to see a dog put down because certain people can't handle it when someone else probably could.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's a free country. People can do whatever they can afford.

If a person feels they need a certain style of dog, go for it. Whatever your insurance carrier upcharges is small potatoes compared to what court cases cost. But I'd guess all the adults here actually know that already. Like I said, a dog owner is responsible for their animal's behavior. At home, in the park, in the duck marsh, in the field, on leash, off leash. Whether you are standing next to it or not. Do what you can afford.

A "trained dog" doesn't come cheap, so I'm guessing OP's parents are out a couple grand as well.
Rather than try to rehome it, the owners should have sought redress from the breeder they bought it from.
Which is what I said.

The only hang up on a rehoming is the OP stating clearly that other dogs from the litter (which are reaching adulthood btw) had to be put down for aggression. That little snippet complicates everything.
It makes a very small pool of buyers, and if problems ensue, everything gets even more complicated.

Texas was/is the easiest place to make OP's parent's happiest, fastest.
Oh, which is what I said.


I feel sorry for the OP's elderly parents, it sounds like an expensive mismatch.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

What's Texas got to do w/ it, lenient laws or the large tracks of land? I don't know that's why im asking. This sounds like a sad story for both sides. Which part of the state is the dog in?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Dog came from a breeder in TX not all that long ago, per OP. Supposedly trained.
Then came the part about litter mates being put down for aggression per breeder via OP.

It's in the breeders best interest to buy back a bad litter.
There are nicks that just don't work. They usually try to keep those quiet. Retrieve the dogs, offer refunds, or picks from future litters. 

Happy customers don't trash you on waterfowl websites either.
Or dump your product into rescue networks within just a few weeks.

If the owners have had Chessies for years, and ended up with a started dog they don't want in short order, if you give them any credit at all, well ?

The best solution is not peddle the dog, it's squeeze the breeder for a return. 
Unless they were open with buyer about litter mates before sale. Then owner is on their own.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd like to thank Bryan3204 for the post. I rescued her from his parents! She has been nothing but a loving and great dog. She has had some training but still needs work. She can be a little hyper and for a 70+ couple she would be a handful. His parent were great people and very informed on the dog and gave me all the details.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Kirkman17 said:


> I'd like to thank Bryan3204 for the post. I rescued her from his parents! She has been nothing but a loving and great dog. She has had some training but still needs work. She can be a little hyper and for a 70+ couple she would be a handful. His parent were great people and very informed on the dog and gave me all the details.
> View attachment 212715


good on you kirkman. wouldn't want her to be a burden on the rescue network.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to hear! Just keep an honest eye on the temperament. This is coming from a previous aggressive dog owner. Good luck and I wish you and your new friend the best!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just an update on the Chessie Kirkman adopted. He has put a ton of love and work into her, we were out today and she has turned into a great dog. Very well behaved and socialized, she is also doing double retrieves and is a great companion on upland jaunts.
All she needed was the right person to come along willing and able to invest lots of time and firm patience. She got it. Their mutual love and respect is paying huge dividends, she is going to be one awesome dog for him.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the photos esox. Had a great morning working the pups. She's also gotta a little spoiled by Carhart and was featured on their social media pages. Shes been a great addition to my life. Thanks 
View attachment 223502
View attachment 223503


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful Chessie there


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

beautiful dog. makes me miss my old chessie, best hunting and family dog i ever owned. hats off to u for the work to turn her into a great dog. enjoy your time with her


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

good end to the story. this is how it should work. right dog with the right owner!

this is where gamekeeper posts and says "i'm sorry for making such a moronic post when i shoulda just kept my mouth shut".


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> good end to the story. this is how it should work. right dog with the right owner!
> 
> this is where gamekeeper posts and says "i'm sorry for making such a moronic post when i shoulda just kept my mouth shut".


That would make too much sense lol


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Good to hear she found the right fit and balance


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Great looking dog, and what a story. good stuff.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> Sometimes if you hear a duck quacking it's a duck.
> 50+ years of hearing ducks quacking, I've yet to find one that was a flamingo.


Guess I found a flamingo


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

View attachment 226183
View attachment 226184


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Great looking dog and it looks like its thinking. " Go ahead. I dare you to try and take MY bird." LOL
Steve


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

She is one sweet, eager to please pooch. Lots of drive but when she gets a little rangy or over exuberant he can turn her around with just a word.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Kirkman17 said:


> I'd like to thank Bryan3204 for the post. I rescued her from his parents! She has been nothing but a loving and great dog. She has had some training but still needs work. She can be a little hyper and for a 70+ couple she would be a handful. His parent were great people and very informed on the dog and gave me all the details.
> View attachment 212715


Very nice looking pup!! Kudos for you for doing the right thing!! Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well looks like I got myself a hunting dog! She's was a little confused to start with it sounding like WWIII but she was on point after that. 21birds 6 geese and two bands. Couldn't be happier with my girl. 
View attachment 229225
View attachment 229226
View attachment 229227


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

And her triple retrieve all by hand signals........


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

ESOX said:


> And her triple retrieve all by hand signals........


Great Pics great story Kirkman17 ! Chessies are tough minded Dogs just picked up my third one they are the best dogs I have ever had and worked with ! keep us posted on the progress !


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Little update on my girl! She been one of the best things to ever happen to me. She shows no signs of aggression unless you try to mess with her family! Which I completely encourage! She's become quite the hunting companion and is one smart cookie! Hand signals, running blinds, tracking blood trails! Great hunter and even better lover, here's a couple photos! Shot the teal yesterday!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thanks for keeping all of us updated. great to see.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Great story with a happy ending!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Beautiful dog, I love chessies!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome story, good for you taking a chance on her!


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like yotes got to the deer before you.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes they did. My buddy shot the deer and couldn't find it. Ask me to come out with him the next day. Had to bring out the ol nose lol. Probably made her job easier. Still an awesome sight to see her track it down.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

my chessie has tracked 3 lost deer. its really weird how good he was at it. wasn't expecting it...actually barked like a hound when he found them too and we were able to find him...in the dark.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread makes me so happy. You have no idea how bad I wanted to add her to the fam. I have a year and a half old chessie at home. Grew up with Goldens and will never go back. Nothing like coming home to a dog that smiles at ya from the couch bc he's so excited your home. Super excited for ya kirkman. Got yourself a hell of a pup!


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Chessie is the only dog breed I'll ever own. They are the best hunting companion I have ever owned.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

The smiling will never get old! One of there coolest traits! Great dogs. I couldn't be happier with her and will be getting another one in the years to come.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Kirkman17 said:


> The smiling will never get old! One of there coolest traits! Great dogs. I couldn't be happier with her and will be getting another one in the years to come.


I have 13 month old male wating for that 1st smile my 4.5 year old smiles all the time !


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Is this dog still available?


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Absolutely not


----------

